# Furmark and GPU-Z result



## teote (May 22, 2020)

Hello there. Could you please comment the test results?

The values of 30 min furmark test data. The temperature was constant at 69 degrees during the test.

Asus Rx580 8Gb.

I think there is a problem with GPU load and memory controller load values.


----------



## Cranky5150 (May 22, 2020)

Umm no those temps look fine sir..try a different fan curve, or better cooling then..


----------



## Regeneration (May 22, 2020)

Everything looks fine to me.


----------



## teote (May 22, 2020)

new 10-minute test

I have been using the video card for 10 days. its brand new.

I encountered the problem in the image.  So I did the test that I shared the results with you.

1. Before a few day, I left the computer on at night to download from steam. The screen and the pc turned off due to power protection.(power plan)
This image came when I woke the pc. Reset my pc its works fine.

2. Today I get same error screen. In game I use alt tab often and pc froozen . sites such as youtube / facebook etc. are open.

Before test I think its chipset error etc. I guess it can be driver problem.


----------



## Regeneration (May 22, 2020)

What is the power supply and how old is it?


----------



## teote (May 22, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> What is the power supply and how old is it?


OCZ Fatal1ty 750W

I have been using it for a long time. about 4 to 5 years. I was using hd7970 on the same system before. 
as far as i know there is only a coil whine problem.


----------



## Regeneration (May 22, 2020)

Try a previous version of AMD drivers. Run DDU from safe mode before installation.

If it still happens, you should return it to the store and ask for a replacement.


----------



## teote (May 22, 2020)

I applied exactly what you wrote. I will have to try hard to get the same error   Thank you for help.


----------



## Regeneration (May 22, 2020)

The photo you posted looks like defective GPU.


----------



## xman2007 (May 22, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> The photo you posted looks like defective GPU.


I agree, vram to be precise. 

OP is it possible for you to test another PSU with the system? but those screen artifacts scream vram problem, hopefully not but it's very recognisable from the pictures.


----------



## teote (May 22, 2020)

I will use my unconditional right to return within the first 14 days. thank you for your help.


----------



## INSTG8R (May 22, 2020)

Abusing it using Furmark could have easily damaged your VRAM.  It puts a very high and unrealistic load on GFX cards and is generally not recommended for stress testing  You may have damaged the card yourself using Furmark seeing as you’ve bought it new.


----------



## Cranky5150 (May 23, 2020)

Dude !! I don't get it...there is NOTHING wrong with your temps at all. What are you trying to get out of all of this ??


----------



## teote (May 23, 2020)

Cranky5150 said:


> Dude !! I don't get it...there is NOTHING wrong with your temps at all. What are you trying to get out of all of this ??


I get this error 3 times in 2 week



INSTG8R said:


> Abusing it using Furmark could have easily damaged your VRAM.  It puts a very high and unrealistic load on GFX cards and is generally not recommended for stress testing  You may have damaged the card yourself using Furmark seeing as you’ve bought it new.


this card already gived error 3 times fore test.  As photo. veritical lines not good.


----------



## Cranky5150 (May 23, 2020)

Well then as others have stated, it looks like a defective card then....


----------



## INSTG8R (May 23, 2020)

teote said:


> I get this error 3 times in 2 week
> 
> 
> this card already gived error 3 times fore test.  As photo. veritical lines not good.


Well I assure you running Furnark on it won’t help. If it was doing it before then return it and next time use something like 
https://benchmark.unigine.com/heaven or the newer Superposition benchmark for stress testing.


----------



## teote (May 23, 2020)

I run Heaven test. full screen 1080p ultra settings. 
There is results


----------



## Regeneration (May 23, 2020)

He's just trying to reproduce that lockup to see if its still happens.

I recommend using Final Fantasy XV Benchmark on the highest settings. It uses a lot of VRAM and that's probably the problem.


----------



## teote (May 23, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> He's just trying to reproduce that lockup to see if its still happens.
> 
> I recommend using Final Fantasy XV Benchmark on the highest settings. It uses a lot of VRAM and that's probably the problem.


There is the result


----------



## Regeneration (May 23, 2020)

There is nothing wrong with the results. Just the photo with vertical stripes is an indication of defective video RAM chip.

Final Fantasy XV Benchmark puts some pressure on the video RAM. But it needs to run in a loop for some time. Try it when you're asleep.


----------



## teote (May 23, 2020)

I think the memory controller load and Gpu load value are not normal. I think there is a fluctuation in W value.
Since I do not have the opportunity to try with another PSU, I will directly return the product. If it's new, I asked for a replacement or refund. 

I am sure that if the product goes to the service, it will be sent again without any action,  the service will say  there is no problem. 

We will see what happen. thanks for help guys


----------



## Regeneration (May 23, 2020)

Memory controller and GPU load aren't suppose to be 100% all the time.

In-game scene changes all the time. Some with less textures, short black screen and such.

Scores from Unigine Heaven and Final Fantasy XV are considered normal for your card.


----------



## teote (May 23, 2020)

ok. I will try format pc and reinstall drivers.
Maybe I choose wrong AMD driver. There is a few version for Rx580.  I am not sure whic I seleced.
Card  *ASUS DUAL-RX580-O8G .*
I will  instal only asus  driver on webpage and try it.


The screen lines happened when the pc was frozen. I forced it yesterday and today, but I didn't get an error. I could not send the cargo due to the festive holiday and the covid19 curfew. My 14-day period will expire. If the error persists, I will send it to the service.


Do these lines occur due to Ram or Psu error? PSU moaning when it is in the game. I suspect these two.



Regeneration said:


> What is the power supply and how old is it?


I found PSU bill. Its 08/2013. Almost 7 year wow 


 650W PSU sufficient for this system?

AMD 1700X
2x8GB DDR4 3000mhz
RX580 8GB OC edition.
Samsung Evo 500GB SSD
1 tb external hard drive


----------



## Regeneration (May 23, 2020)

I wasn't talking about PC RAM, i was referring to video RAM (on the graphics card).

Was everything OK before you upgraded to RX 580?

HD 7970 uses more power than RX 580 (250w vs. 185w). PSU recoil whine isn't necessarily a problem.

If you want to stress test the PSU, run Prime95 large-FFT and FurMark (720p) at the same time.

Use the latest AMD driver, but perform a cleanup with DDU from safe mode before installation.


----------



## teote (May 23, 2020)

PC was formatted and windows were reinstalled.
only last amd graphic card and chipset drivers installed.
I think there is a 100% Graphic card have problem.
I caught the horizontal lines instantly when switching to the windows user login screen. It  can ve seen it between 7 and 9 seconds. I will send it to the service Friday next week.

Irregularity in GPU load and memory load controller values is not normal. This has been an experience for me.


----------



## Regeneration (May 23, 2020)

Yes, this screen is unusual.




Make sure you're using certified DP or HDMI cable.


----------



## teote (May 28, 2020)

I will request refund.  
I am looking for a newest technology 8GB  card. which of these cards do you recommend?

Rx5500xt
Rx5600xt
1660S 

XFX brand cards are cheaper than other brands, but I don't think the components are of very good quality.


----------



## teote (Jun 20, 2020)

I saved the images and videos to the USB stick and sent the rx 580 to the service. I received a full refund about 2 weeks later.
In this process, I bought sapphire 5600xt. Its nice card.  Thanks for your help.


----------

